# Kill The Above Picture Game



## Shadz (Nov 27, 2008)

This forum game is always a hit. It starts off by me posting a picture of anything, and the next poster has to beat or kill that picture. E.g somebody posts a picture of a Nuclear missile, i then post a picture of a cockroach coz they dont die from that.

Lets start off nice and easy.







Have Fun


----------



## tomqman (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Minox (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Nov 27, 2008)

tomqman u are so funny.


----------



## Minox (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## science (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

EDIT: sorry p1ngpong


----------



## Minox (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## ENDscape (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## ENDscape (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## ENDscape (Nov 27, 2008)

XxRoxaSoraxX said:
			
		

> *Posts merged*


Pic not showing...RADICAL


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## ENDscape (Nov 27, 2008)

Damn my uploading took so long...


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## DarkRey (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Jundeezy (Nov 27, 2008)

EDIT someone posted before me


----------



## Shadz (Nov 27, 2008)

Owned.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## playallday (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Nov 27, 2008)

sorry about that my pc was screwing up


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 27, 2008)

HAH YOU FAIL


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## ENDscape (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## ENDscape (Nov 28, 2008)

omg...that picture scares the shit out of me.


----------



## sland (Nov 28, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

>






Ooh! What now?!?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Mei-o (Nov 28, 2008)

*





PROBLEM SOLVED!*


----------



## sland (Nov 28, 2008)

What now?!?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

edit : Forgot to say Aya Ueto :drool:


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 28, 2008)

FACT: Master Asia destroyed robots the size of buildings with a bandana.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 28, 2008)

Can't beat that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

ruh-ruh-ruh-reboot!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 28, 2008)

OVERKILL!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Mei-o (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## sland (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## sland (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Mei-o (Nov 28, 2008)

POWERED BY PURE MANLINESS AND MORALE!


----------



## Dark (Nov 28, 2008)

This picture creeps me out


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## ENDscape (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## ENDscape (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Shadz (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## agentgamma (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Shadz (Nov 28, 2008)

This is a REAL seal


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Dark (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## sland (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## imz (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## sland (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Google for gays


----------



## tomqman (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Shadz (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Law (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Shadz (Nov 30, 2008)

Cant getaway without a getaway car!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Shadz (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## agentgamma (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Shadz (Nov 30, 2008)

Only one thing can beat a ninja....a....NINJA WIZARD


----------



## tomqman (Nov 30, 2008)

why walk when you can fly


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah i can fly


----------



## tomqman (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Shadz (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Shadz (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 1, 2008)

OH FUCK IRONY!


----------



## Shadz (Dec 1, 2008)

Lol...nice...BUt



TRY SET OPTIMUS PRIME ON FIRE


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

need no fire


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 1, 2008)

ascii art pwnz all
____   ___       _
|___   |___|  |  |
|___   |         | |_

FAiL


----------



## Shadz (Dec 1, 2008)

This language beats ASCII


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

PI=3.

1415926535 8979323846 2643383279 5028841971 6939937510
5820974944 5923078164 0628620899 8628034825 3421170679
8214808651 3282306647 0938446095 5058223172 5359408128
4811174502 8410270193 8521105559 6446229489 5493038196
4428810975 6659334461 2847564823 3786783165 2712019091
4564856692 3460348610 4543266482 1339360726 0249141273
7245870066 0631558817 4881520920 9628292540 9171536436
7892590360 0113305305 4882046652 1384146951 9415116094
3305727036 5759591953 0921861173 8193261179 3105118548
0744623799 6274956735 1885752724 8912279381 8301194912
9833673362 4406566430 8602139494 6395224737 1907021798
6094370277 0539217176 2931767523 8467481846 7669405132
0005681271 4526356082 7785771342 7577896091 7363717872
1468440901 2249534301 4654958537 1050792279 6892589235
4201995611 2129021960 8640344181 5981362977 4771309960
5187072113 4999999837 2978049951 0597317328 1609631859
5024459455 3469083026 4252230825 3344685035 2619311881
7101000313 7838752886 5875332083 8142061717 7669147303
5982534904 2875546873 1159562863 8823537875 9375195778
1857780532 1712268066 1300192787 6611195909 2164201989

3809525720 1065485863 2788659361 5338182796 8230301952
0353018529 6899577362 2599413891 2497217752 8347913151
5574857242 4541506959 5082953311 6861727855 8890750983
8175463746 4939319255 0604009277 0167113900 9848824012
8583616035 6370766010 4710181942 9555961989 4676783744
9448255379 7747268471 0404753464 6208046684 2590694912
9331367702 8989152104 7521620569 6602405803 8150193511
2533824300 3558764024 7496473263 9141992726 0426992279
6782354781 6360093417 2164121992 4586315030 2861829745
5570674983 8505494588 5869269956 9092721079 7509302955
3211653449 8720275596 0236480665 4991198818 3479775356
6369807426 5425278625 5181841757 4672890977 7727938000
8164706001 6145249192 1732172147 7235014144 1973568548
1613611573 5255213347 5741849468 4385233239 0739414333
4547762416 8625189835 6948556209 9219222184 2725502542
5688767179 0494601653 4668049886 2723279178 6085784383
8279679766 8145410095 3883786360 9506800642 2512520511
7392984896 0841284886 2694560424 1965285022 2106611863
0674427862 2039194945 0471237137 8696095636 4371917287
4677646575 7396241389 0865832645 9958133904 7802759009

9465764078 9512694683 9835259570 9825822620 5224894077
2671947826 8482601476 9909026401 3639443745 5305068203
4962524517 4939965143 1429809190 6592509372 2169646151
5709858387 4105978859 5977297549 8930161753 9284681382
6868386894 2774155991 8559252459 5395943104 9972524680
8459872736 4469584865 3836736222 6260991246 0805124388
4390451244 1365497627 8079771569 1435997700 1296160894
4169486855 5848406353 4220722258 2848864815 8456028506
0168427394 5226746767 8895252138 5225499546 6672782398
6456596116 3548862305 7745649803 5593634568 1743241125
1507606947 9451096596 0940252288 7971089314 5669136867
2287489405 6010150330 8617928680 9208747609 1782493858
9009714909 6759852613 6554978189 3129784821 6829989487
2265880485 7564014270 4775551323 7964145152 3746234364
5428584447 9526586782 1051141354 7357395231 1342716610
2135969536 2314429524 8493718711 0145765403 5902799344
0374200731 0578539062 1983874478 0847848968 3321445713
8687519435 0643021845 3191048481 0053706146 8067491927
8191197939 9520614196 6342875444 0643745123 7181921799
9839101591 9561814675 1426912397 4894090718 6494231961

5679452080 9514655022 5231603881 9301420937 6213785595
6638937787 0830390697 9207734672 2182562599 6615014215
0306803844 7734549202 6054146659 2520149744 2850732518
6660021324 3408819071 0486331734 6496514539 0579626856
1005508106 6587969981 6357473638 4052571459 1028970641
4011097120 6280439039 7595156771 5770042033 7869936007
2305587631 7635942187 3125147120 5329281918 2618612586
7321579198 4148488291 6447060957 5270695722 0917567116
7229109816 9091528017 3506712748 5832228718 3520935396
5725121083 5791513698 8209144421 0067510334 6711031412
6711136990 8658516398 3150197016 5151168517 1437657618
3515565088 4909989859 9823873455 2833163550 7647918535
8932261854 8963213293 3089857064 2046752590 7091548141
6549859461 6371802709 8199430992 4488957571 2828905923
2332609729 9712084433 5732654893 8239119325 9746366730
5836041428 1388303203 8249037589 8524374417 0291327656
1809377344 4030707469 2112019130 2033038019 7621101100
4492932151 6084244485 9637669838 9522868478 3123552658
2131449576 8572624334 4189303968 6426243410 7732269780
2807318915 4411010446 8232527162 0105265227 2111660396

6655730925 4711055785 3763466820 6531098965 2691862056
4769312570 5863566201 8558100729 3606598764 8611791045
3348850346 1136576867 5324944166 8039626579 7877185560
8455296541 2665408530 6143444318 5867697514 5661406800
7002378776 5913440171 2749470420 5622305389 9456131407
1127000407 8547332699 3908145466 4645880797 2708266830
6343285878 5698305235 8089330657 5740679545 7163775254
2021149557 6158140025 0126228594 1302164715 5097925923
0990796547 3761255176 5675135751 7829666454 7791745011
2996148903 0463994713 2962107340 4375189573 5961458901
9389713111 7904297828 5647503203 1986915140 2870808599
0480109412 1472213179 4764777262 2414254854 5403321571
8530614228 8137585043 0633217518 2979866223 7172159160
7716692547 4873898665 4949450114 6540628433 6639379003
9769265672 1463853067 3609657120 9180763832 7166416274
8888007869 2560290228 4721040317 2118608204 1900042296
6171196377 9213375751 1495950156 6049631862 9472654736
4252308177 0367515906 7350235072 8354056704 0386743513
6222247715 8915049530 9844489333 0963408780 7693259939
7805419341 4473774418 4263129860 8099888687 4132604721


----------



## Dark (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## abc2390986 (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Kyuzumaki (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Shadz (Dec 2, 2008)

Poor Computer..


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## agentgamma (Dec 2, 2008)

IT ACTUALLY WORKS!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## agentgamma (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Kyuzumaki (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Kyuzumaki (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Shadz (Dec 3, 2008)

This is what macca's does to you though.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 3, 2008)

look what they say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 try it , go try it


----------



## Man18 (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Dec 3, 2008)

A fire dog died in this fire. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## ENDscape (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Kyuzumaki (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Shadz (Dec 3, 2008)

Hes actually getting mauled...


----------



## sland (Dec 3, 2008)

No more TV...


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 4, 2008)

Repair here v


----------



## sland (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## sland (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## ENDscape (Dec 4, 2008)

Dark said:
			
		

> This picture creeps me out


----------



## moosh01 (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## agentgamma (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Shadz (Dec 6, 2008)

I Win


----------



## Gerinych (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## agentgamma (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## moosh01 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Shadz (Dec 8, 2008)

Pretty sure you didnt beat Chuck norris, the only thing beating Chuck norris is....Macgyver.


----------

